# développeur apple



## benji5618 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me suis récemment inscrit comme développer apple pour les extension safari et ayant un mac sous léopard. J'aurais voulu savoir si il y avait une version compatible ou plus ancienne de Xcode 4 ?


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2011)

benji5618 a dit:


> J'aurais voulu savoir si il y avait une version compatible ou plus ancienne de Xcode 4 ?


Oui, il y a :rateau: Fouille dans la page des téléchargements. Tu dois une version 3.x, mais celle-ci doit aussi se trouver sur ton DVD de SL. 

PS : il y a un forum "Développement" pour ce genre de question 

Je l'y déplace&#8230;


----------



## benji5618 (24 Septembre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Fouille dans la page des téléchargements[/COLOR]


Ou ce trouve La pages des téléchargements ?

Et je suis, sous léopard et non snow léopard


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2011)

Pour la page de download : tu te connectes sur le site développeur, onglet Resources (en haut de la page), Mac OSX Downloads

Pour Leopard, tu peux utiliser la 2.5 ou la 3.1.3.


----------



## benji5618 (24 Septembre 2011)

merci de ton aide


----------



## benji5618 (24 Septembre 2011)

il y a t-il moyen de mettre l'appli en français ou pas ?


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2011)

benji5618 a dit:


> il y a t-il moyen de mettre l'appli en français ou pas ?


Non. Le développement logiciel se fait en Anglais et que en Anglais. Et si tu ne comprend rien à l'Anglais, change de métier (ou de hobby)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Un ami, développeur iphone, m'a ajouté récemment dans le programme IOS5, pour que je puisse essayer le nouvel IOS d'apple sur Iphone.
J'ai constaté ce week-end qu'il a pu avoir accès sur son propre iphone à mes notes (de mon iphone) !
Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comme a t'il fait, et que dois-je faire pour bloqué l'accès de mon iphone.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## subsole (26 Septembre 2011)

Ufo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un ami, développeur iphone, m'a ajouté récemment dans le programme IOS5, pour que je puisse essayer le nouvel IOS d'apple sur Iphone.
> J'ai constaté ce week-end qu'il a pu avoir accès sur son propre iphone à mes notes (de mon iphone) !
> Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comme a t'il fait, et que dois-je faire pour bloqué l'accès de mon iphone.
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour,
Le plus simple serait de demander à ton _ami_.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le plus simple serait de demander à ton _ami_.



Oui le problème est que je lui accorde une confiance limitée.. donc j'aimerais verrouiller moi même les choses..


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Septembre 2011)

T'as pas à avoir les betas si t'es pas dev, si en plus tu fais pas confiance au type en question c'est encore plus stupide, inutile de venir pleurer, c'est mérité.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> T'as pas à avoir les betas si t'es pas dev, si en plus tu fais pas confiance au type en question c'est encore plus stupide, inutile de venir pleurer, c'est mérité.



Super esprit, je suis pas venu ici pour qu'on me fasse la morale. 
Mais je m'attendais à ce genre de réactions.
Pas grave, je passe mon chemin, je ne supporte pas les attaques gratuites.. inutile!
Bon vent.


----------



## brieucdesamois (26 Septembre 2011)

Une piste pour tes recherches, regarde si la fonction iCloud est activée car je suppose qu'elle est en beta sur iOS5 également.


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Septembre 2011)

Ufo a dit:


> Super esprit, je suis pas venu ici pour qu'on me fasse la morale.
> Mais je m'attendais à ce genre de réactions.
> Pas grave, je passe mon chemin, je ne supporte pas les attaques gratuites.. inutile!
> Bon vent.



Super esprit ? Sérieusement ? 

Faut juste franchement pas être très malin pour faire des trucs pareil, point.

Bon vent.


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2011)

Ufo a dit:


> Super esprit, je suis pas venu ici pour qu'on me fasse la morale.
> Mais je m'attendais à ce genre de réactions.
> Pas grave, je passe mon chemin, je ne supporte pas les attaques gratuites.. inutile!
> Bon vent.


Ce n'est pas que de la morale. L'utilisation de *beta de iOS* est soumise à une licence bien précise qui notamment interdit de discuter de ce produit sur de forums hors site de développement d'Apple. C'est du droit et on ne plaisante pas avec ce genre de chose. Alors tes sauts d'humeur on s'en passera :mouais:


----------

